# New Comic



## Commiecomrade (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm starting a comic, I already have about 6 pages and am updating (hopefully) weekly. I guess it would be fine to post this here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3587876/


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

I do believe you should improve your art before you start burdening yourself with the task of drawing a regular comic.

If you're going to hand-write the text, you should draw guidelines so that it's all horizontal and evenly sized.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I started this comic in order to increase my drawing capabilities.

I'm going to start typing the dialogue, my handwriting sucks.


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Well, I started this comic in order to increase my drawing capabilities.



That's good. You should post in the critiques forum for some tips. I'd recommend utilizing guidelines (skeleton/stickfigure, head sphere, etc) to construct your figures.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's good. You should post in the critiques forum for some tips. I'd recommend utilizing guidelines (skeleton/stickfigure, head sphere, etc) to construct your figures.



As I recall, this guy has a thread there already. 

I'm gonna agree with Aden here and recommend you practice your drawing a bit more before trying to make a comic.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 20, 2010)

Toraneko, I am doing this comic in order to improve my drawing capabilities (I now know what to draw instead of having to figure out something random). I'm not selling this or trying to make it big or anything.

Yes, I had a thread there. It's odd how you knew about it and I forgot completely.

So, uhh, this may seem ignorant, but... how should I improve my drawing, and is there any advice that you can give besides the obvious practice? (books, techniques, etc.)


----------



## Smelge (Apr 20, 2010)

Find yourself a nice softcore porn site. One where they get a model and do a huge set with him or her doing loads of different poses. Means you get a nice idea of how the body works and fits together on a standardised human, rather than several different people.

Look at how muscles fit on the body, how some expand and contract when different parts are moved. Then try to copy.

Also, check www.posemaniacs.com and try their 30second exercises.

Balls to what those two said. If you have yourself a story to tell, get doing it. You will learn faster by drawing regularly, and what better than a strip with a set timetable. You HAVE to complete a strip for an update schedule, so you must improve and streamline your process.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, I have a good memory for the most random of things. 

Drawing for comics is - imo - harder than just plain drawing. You gotta take into account backgrounds, angles, and a ton of other stuff that just a normal drawing doesn't need. 

And if you haven't been linked this already: http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 21, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Toraneko, I am doing this comic in order to improve my drawing capabilities (I now know what to draw instead of having to figure out something random). I'm not selling this or trying to make it big or anything.
> 
> Yes, I had a thread there. It's odd how you knew about it and I forgot completely.
> 
> So, uhh, this may seem ignorant, but... how should I improve my drawing, and is there any advice that you can give besides the obvious practice? (books, techniques, etc.)



Go take life drawing classes. Lots of them. Sit in a park and draw trees, animals people. Stay away from porn above all. When you can draw characters reasonably interacting on a normal level only then should you think about porn. FYI, a web comic isn't going to really make your skills progress without you working on your art all of the time outside of it. If your only drawing for the webcomic, your going to hit a stopping point very quickly and then not improve.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone's post was very interesting. I am taking a drawing class next year, so I hope I can improve with it.

I know I suck. I really do. But doing this comic helps. I'll try to make it as diverse as possible so that I can draw as many different things. That way, I hope I won't hit that stopping point.

@Toraneko: Yeah, it's harder. That's why I'm doing it!


----------

